# fs aqua light pro fish tank supplies



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

gota coral life pro 72 inch set up 3 150 watt halides 4 moon lights 4 actinin built in fans and have ballast too i paid 1400 for this not even 2 years ago but time to let it go geting outta hobby price 500 firm need it gone or trades??


----------



## realshow (May 14, 2010)

to bad I was just in Abby today pickin up salt stuff .


----------



## Magistrate (Apr 29, 2010)

Yeah me too. Good deal. If you weren't so far.


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

i can deliver if u need it that bad? give me a call or txt if ur serious 604 556 6237


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

bump can deliver if u want bump


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

bump to top offers? can meet?


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

daily bump can meet thanks call 604 556 6237 or txt thanks


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

bump offers??


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

400 this weekend takes it if not it goes uptoo 450 firm


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

bump to top 450 firm thanks


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

ok final price drop 400 firm or its going to a buddys place into storage no room any more gf wants it gone


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

bump would like gone thanks


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

bump to top


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

bump someone wants this


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

bump to top


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

bump to top want gone offers?


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

bump to top offers pic are on craigslist


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

bump to top would like it gone


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

350 firm takes it this weekend


----------



## vicdunn (Feb 12, 2012)

If you are still looking to sell, I will give you 300 this weekend


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

call me 604 556 6237


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

sold close thread please


----------

